# Ethiopian water collection idea you can modify for your own purpose



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe a little large/extravagant for your purpose but it may serve as a basis for your own ideas.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/03/tech/innovation/giant-basket-warka-water/index.html?hpt=hp_c3



> His stunning water towers stand nearly 30 feet tall and can collect over 25 gallons of potable water per day by harvesting atmospheric water vapor. Called WarkaWater towers, each pillar is comprised of two sections: a semi-rigid exoskeleton built by tying stalks of juncus or bamboo together and an internal plastic mesh, reminiscent of the bags oranges come in.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Any idea what the level of humidity would be required to make this feasible in a nonemergency situation? I like the idea and wonder if what water could be extracted from air with 20 to 30 percent humidity. Or is collection of atmospheric water vapor completely different than collecting water in the air?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Kewl stuff bud, thanks.. Generating ideas alreay


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks to me to be a giant solar still, what a great idea for providing water. While the idea for the shape was taken from local trees, I'm willing to bet that it would work with any shape, as long as it funnels condensation to the holding tank/vessel.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Vittori hopes to have two WarkaTowers erected in Ethiopia by 2015


Sounds like only one test one has been built so far. It catches dew so if you commonly see dew in your area it would maybe work for you. In the ten years I have lived here I can count the number of times I have seen dew on one hand. I also question just how clean the water would be that it produces. The dew would pick up any dust or debris and transport it into your catchment container. I'm sorry but it sounds like a pipe dream.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I guess people gotta try help. I would suggest they teach thier young ones.
1. Stop pooping where you drink.
2 stay out of the road.
3. Move closer to the water.
4. Don't have kids you can't feed that goes for here also.
and lastly start walking, there is no food in ethiopia. If every generation moved closer to the food they could be here before long.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

hiwall said:


> Sounds like only one test one has been built so far. It catches dew so if you commonly see dew in your area it would maybe work for you. In the ten years I have lived here I can count the number of times I have seen dew on one hand. I also question just how clean the water would be that it produces. The dew would pick up any dust or debris and transport it into your catchment container. I'm sorry but it sounds like a pipe dream.


It maybe a pipe dream to you, but many people such as myself live in areas that have considerable dew formation. Since you have only seen dew a few times, I wouldn't expect you to know that it's some of the purest unfiltered water you can obtain.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I guess people gotta try help. I would suggest they teach thier young ones.
> 1. Stop pooping where you drink.
> 2 stay out of the road.
> 3. Move closer to the water.
> ...


Does this have a single thing to do with the topic? Also, it's apparent that you know little about Ethiopia... very little.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Here are a few more water collection systems.

http://www.ecofriend.com/10-eco-friendly-gadgets-produce-water-air.html


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

labotomi said:


> Does this have a single thing to do with the topic? Also, it's apparent that you know little about Ethiopia... very little.


Well I thought so. You are absolutely right about my knowledge of Ethiopia, because I could care less about Ethiopia. There are people right here in my neighborhood that need help. I will log off and see what I can do about the things I can effect. BTW if there is enough dew to use that water catcher chances are you don't need one, but I know very little about that also.

Thanks for pointing that out. I shall try to stick to what I know. So yes my post count may be way down...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

labotomi said:


> and an internal plastic mesh, reminiscent of the bags oranges come in


I hope it is UV resistant, or else a couple years in the sun and it's toast


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I imagine that an occasional shake, or tapping to cause vibration, after dark or early in the morning would greatly improve production.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Labotomi, I've thought about tarps for collecting dew (post-SHTF), but this would be WAY more effective...TOO COOL!!! Thanks for sharing this!!!

If one wanted true durability and UV resistance, make the core from stainless steel screen with a mesh a bit coarser than window screen to keep the droplets from becoming trapped in the mesh. The black fiberglass window screen may work as well. Possibly add a mechanical shaker operated on a timer to run intermittently, powered by a solar back-up battery (something subtle and gentle) to cause the droplets to loose surface tension and break their adhesion with the mesh so as to flow downward for collection. Just a small motor with an offset weighted shaft would cause a good amount of vibration to accomplish that (think cell-phone silent-mode/vibrate).

This device reminds me of all the times I walked through tall hay fields or grain crops after a heavy dew when I was a kid...pant legs soaked to the bone after just a few hundred feet of walking. There's a lot of potential for water collection from dew, no doubt about it. Even if you didn't want to use it straight from the collector, purify it first. Water is water, and this method for collection definitely is worth looking into, given the right environment.

My location wouldn't be a reliable source, as we get dew probably only 1-2 nights/week in summer, but it would still be better than none, and, it could double as a rain collector. With a larger unit, or additional units, I could see collecting water once or twice per week and storing it...and/or use these collectors to supplement other sources you may have when a well, spring or other full-time source is not available or nearby.

This definitely has my wheels turning in the right direction...possibly a portable/collapsible design for a BOT will be in the works...something to deploy after getting to a safe place, and if it collects enough, would save a lot of back-packing water containers to/from a source of surface/ground water.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like a great idea! ! As Ethiopia is about as dry as the Southwest desert I am willing to bet it would work everywhere in the US. Even if it only collected 5 to 10 gallons a day with several of them around your water issues will be really improved. Great post!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I guess people gotta try help. I would suggest they teach thier young ones.
> 1. Stop pooping where you drink.
> 2 stay out of the road.
> 3. Move closer to the water.
> ...


I agree that they should not poop in a water/ ponds,pools, but that happens here also.
The roads are unsafe, but safer then not using the road.
They can not leave their home & move, no money or help.
Many are raped, women have little if any rights there, they are luckily if they are not made into someones sex slave or worse.
I hope you will post again, everyones honest input is welcome.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If you don't have ANY fog/mist in the morning.... will it still work?

What relative humidity is necessary for production?


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Being a bit ignorant of rainfall in the US could someone give me the lowest average for location.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

This is a biological sand filter that I built from surplus parts. It takes about a week to grow friendly bacteria for the filtering process so I will only activated it when needed. I have since added a ozone generator for even better bacteria control. 

I see no reason to flame someone for giving their opinion.


----------

